

A System for Handling Imposter Complaints - russell
http://tech.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/05/18/1540237&art_pos=1

======
russell
This is a very long article, but the gist of it is that the victim should file
a DCMA-like complaint citing the "Anti-Impersonation Act of 2009". This will
get the complaint into the ISP's DCMA queue where it will be investigated and
acted on.

Edit: gojopmo pointed out that the "Act" does not exist. So much for speed
reading. The only safe way to use DCMA takedown is to have something
copyrighted on the offending site. BTW IANAL. As for the photographs, in
general the photographer owns the rights to the images. I suppose if it were
taken with victim's camera, she could claim ownership. If it were me, I would
claim DCMA and see where the chips may fall.

~~~
messel
As far as the faked page goes, an open reliable identification system could
make impersonation more difficult. There needs to be responsibility on the
provider to be able to investigate harassment cases, but as the cases grow in
number, I could imagine the costs becoming prohibitive. Maybe we need the
equivalent of smart spam prevention tools to help identify potential
harassment pages before the person targeted even realizes they are being
impersonated or attacked? It comes back to software understanding intent or
meaning, a hard problem by today's standards. On the social media sites I
frequent (twitter, facebook and friendfeed) there are tools in place to
identify abusers of the system.

